# Gratin Dauphinoise



## forty_caliber (Feb 17, 2013)

INGREDIENTS
2 1/2 pounds potatoes, starchy, russet or gold
2 cups milk
1 tablespoon butter
2 –3 garlic cloves, crushed, and finely chopped (1 1/2 teaspoons) 
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 cup heavy cream
6 oz shredded Gruyere cheese

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

2. Peel the potatoes and slice them 1/8 inch thick, by hand, or with a food processor. Do not wash the slices.

3. Combine the potato slices, milk, butter, garlic, salt, nutmeg, and pepper in a large saucepan and bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring gently to separate the slices and prevent the mixture from scorching. It will thicken as it reaches a boil.

4. Pour the potato mixture into a gratin dish. Place the dish on a baking sheet and bake for 1 hour until most of the liquid is absorbed. Potatoes should be almost tender.

5. Pour cream on top and top with Gruyere cheese. Return to oven for 20 to 30 minutes until cheese is browned.

6. Let the potatoes rest for 20 to 30 minutes before serving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yum...is this recipe Heart Healthy???


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh 

How could it not be heart healthy?  Just make it in the shape of a heart!


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 17, 2013)

The garlic counter-acts the butter and cream!  

.40


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2013)

Of course! I think of dairy of all types as great protein and calcium! And, this recipe probably makes 8 servings, and 1/8 cup of cream never hurt anyone


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 17, 2013)

Scrumptious , I could eat a whole pan .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Scrumptious , I could eat a whole pan .



See...I'm not the only one who would eat the whole pan...

Besides, I have to have something really good every once in a while to remind myself what good food tastes like...


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 17, 2013)

I wasn't happy with the way this dish turned out.  Too much liquid.  I'm not sure if the potatoes added to the problem or not.  This needs more research and development.  

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 24, 2013)

I replaced the original recipe in this thread with another.  This one is came together nicely.  The step of boiling the potatoes in milk before baking makes a nice thick sauce.  

PF will want to eat the whole pan now for sure!

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of the batch from today.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 24, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Here is a pic of the batch from today.



Oh my.  Looks lovely, .40!  I would eat the whole pan too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have my fork ready...


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 27, 2013)

This looks very good ! Thanks for sharing ! I ve got a different recipe i will post


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yum!!!!! That looks amazing


----------

